# Emersed Collection



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi This is my emersed collection of plants, Mainly Echinodorus especies.
Thanks to NFrank to help my collection.




























































































my Echinodorus's tank









Some Shots to river La Plata.

















Tanks for looking


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Those plants look great! I also like your back yard 

Here are some other emersed setups that various people have, you might want to post some setup advice for others in this thread or some other pics if you like.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...929-beginner-s-guide-starting-your-first.html


----------

